# UPDATE-PUP FOUND & Back home Please help find gunner! 5 month old golden puppy lost



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

*UPDATE-PUP FOUND & Back home Please help find gunner! 5 month old golden puppy lost*

PLEASE HELP! My sisters new 5 month old puppy got out of the gate the day after thanksgiving in a small mountain town of Pine Valley, Utah. It's in Southern Utah, so if someone took him they could have gone anywhere around there. We have done absolutely everything we can think of to find him. He's out of Mad About You De Ria Vela and ONell from Bonett Bride, so it's a huge deal that he's missing. He was her first imported show dog and she saved forever to get him. We don't know if he wandered too far into the trees and got lost, or if someone stole him. (Nobody would know that he was a show dog, she didn't tell anyone but me.) He is microchipped but wasn't wearing a collar. He has a small scar under his right eye that might be useful to tell him from other similar dogs. Here are a couple pics of him, as well as a video she made. Any help is appreciated, they are desperate and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Awwwww I really am praying that y'all find him! So very sorry! I lost my Gunner a different way but know how it feels to miss him terribly! Wishes abound for a safe return.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I'm so sorry to hear your sister's pup is missing. 

What sites have you posted his info on?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how to post this on my Facebook. My sister lives in Utah and wants to spread this....who knows we may be able to help find Gunner.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I shared it on FB. Prayers that you find him quickly.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook and shared it as well. I live in Michigan but hopefully it will be shared by others and circulate it even further. This is heartbreaking and I can only imagine the sadness they are feeling. I hope he is found soon and safe! Prayers for Gunner...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I figured it out and it's posted on my FB ....I sure hope he is found


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I posted this to my facebook page. I had no idea where Pine Valley is but after googling it, it's 45 minutes north of St. George so about 3 hours from where I live. I hope this pup is found soon and returned home. It's devastating to lose such a sweet family member.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I posted this to facebook. I live in Utah but about 3 hours from Pine Valley (which is 45 minutes north of St. George according to google). I hope this pup is found soon and returned home. How devastating to lose him!

sorry for the double post. I thought the other one didn't go through.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Posted to facebook in Colorado. I can't even imagine...I remember when Kea was that age. My heart hurts for your sister.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that your sister has lost her pup Gunner. The video made me cry.... I feel so bad for her family. I pray that someone finds him and takes him to a vet to see if he has a micro-chip and returns him. Please let us know if they find him. Prayers for your sisters family.....:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! He's such a precious sweet puppy! How devastated she must be!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope he's found quickly. This is so sad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I had fears of my pup getting out and lost at that age. There are so vulnerable. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey you guys, sorry for my slow response. I've been helping her do absolutely everything we can to help find him. She's losing hope, and her girls who are 9 and 6, are just heartbroken. He really was an amazing little pup. It's crazy that he could be out for 5 minutes and then just disappear. The effort to find him has been relentless and SO many people have helped. We have hiked for hours and days in the snowy mountains, checked every single cabin in the town in smaller areas like under porches and window wells, asked door to door at every resident, posted tons of flyers in that town and all the surrounding towns, posted on ksl, craigslist, put an ad in the newspaper, had radio stations announce it, posted on tons of facebooks, paid for an advertisement on youtube to feature the video, called every single veterinarian within a several hour radius, and my sister even contacted a professional animal tracker. (She wanted too much money though to help.) 

We don't know what to do anymore. We will keep looking. Someone messaged me some more sites to post the info on, so I'm going to do that right now. 

Thank you everyone for your support. 

And just as a side note, I've been a lurker here for about 4 years, so I'm not new to the forum, I was just learning from reading everyone's posts and waiting for the right time to jump in, which I will as soon as my girl does her first show next month.


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

One of the biggest TV stations in Utah just posted about it on their facebook, so it's getting a LOT of attention. But nobody is responding. Nobody even saw him, it's like he just disappeared. She's offering $500 for his return, no questions asked.

Here's the ABC4 link- 
https://www.facebook.com/abc4utah


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Shared on my FB from that ABC page..i sure hope he comes back home! Keep up the pressure..someone must have him!


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

My heart is breaking for you.. I hope your sister finds her baby soon


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry  your sister and her family must be beside themselves with worry. Prayers that you will find sweet little Gunner soon. Someone somewhere must know where he is, stay positive and please keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I shared Gunner's info on FB too. 

He's also posted on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

Hope Gunner is found soon and is returned safely to his family.

Thoughts and prayers to you all and wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't imagine what your sister - and all of you - are going through. I'm so sorry. I hope he is found soon and returned to your sister.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I shared on my FB page too. I don't live close but maybe it will get around. My daughter watched the video and cried. Praying he is back home soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

If the OP went to the hubs for the USPS,UPS,and FED X, and posted on their employee information boards it may help. These delivery drivers are all over and they do take this kind of thing seriously. Also garbage men, road crews and construction sites.
Don't give up hope. A good friend of mine just found her 2 yr. old sheltie after being lost for a month.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

someone I follow on Facebook lost their Boxer in June in Texas and just found it Thanksgiving. 

Make a facebook page, something like "help find......"


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am grateful for kind people who help owners recover their dogs. I shared Gunner on FB. I pray he is found really soon. Mercy actually bolted out the door after a cat while I was at work on Monday when my housemate's husband and son were loading up the car. My pessimistic husband thought she was gone for good. :doh: Thankfully, a kind woman called us to let us know she found Mercy. My husband went to pick her up. I didn't even know about it until yesterday. Praise God for having mercy upon my Mercy!:banana:


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/BringingPeanutHome

This is the story of the boxer who was lost in Texas this past summer and will get to go home in 10 days. Don't lose hope, because miracles can and do happen


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

My heart hurts for your sister. I hope he comes home safely 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

It's been a week today, and still nothing. I'm doing one last big effort to fax this flyer to all the veterinarians in the western side of the country. If anyone could share this, just one last time, it would be appreciated. My parents even drove around the entire southern utah area for the past two days, stopping at all vets, stores, shelters, posting flyers, and they paid for another couple radio ads. 

I'm starting to think that he just wandered too far into the trees for just a few minutes and the coyotes got him. It was very early in the morning and still dark, so he probably just got lost and killed. 

My sister is an amazing, very responsible and loving dog owner, so she feels absolutely terrible. She's blaming herself, and although she does have some responsibility for him not having a collar, she has done SO much to get his info out there, that I don't think a collar would have made any bit of difference at all. Just sucks. 

Here's the current flyer I made with his microchip number, I'm sending it to a bazillion vets to post.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so sad for your sister, just makes my heart hurt, I pray he comes back, he looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I really hope he will be found and returned soon.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so terribly sorry, she and you must be heartbroken. I am keeping everything crossed for his safe return x


----------



## HeathJenn (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope he is found soon  I posted the flyer on Facebook. I'm in Oregon, but I have a few Facebook friends in Utah.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I posted the flyer on FB also. 

I pray this boy is found safe and returns home soon.


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

I still can't believe it!! Today he was found! After 10 days lost in the snowy mountains, somehow surviving the weather, starvation, coyotes, and mountain lions, he was seen just wandering out of the woods, and he went and sat on the porch of a cabin about a quarter mile away from our family's cabin where he was lost from. You can see the full description on the video. This is truly a Christmas miracle, Amie had already given up hope for finding him, or at least for finding him alive. 

Gunner the missing 5 month Golden Retriever puppy has been found! - YouTube


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just the best news all year!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so happy for all of you!!! Great, great news that Gunner is home!!!


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is a photo of him just relaxing. Amie says he really seems happy, but he's very skinny, and sleeping a lot. Who knows how many miles he hiked around in the snow for 10 days. She's taking him to the vet first thing in the morning just to get him checked out. 

THANK YOU everyone who shared his info, and supported our search. It really meant a lot to us, and especially to Amie and her family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I love happy endings! Thank you so much of making my day! 

Please keep us posted about his condition. We care.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG that just made my night! I've been checking back on this post hoping for good news and couldn't be happier for everyone. It's even more awesome he's not injured. Such good news. Thank you for letting us all know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeathJenn (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh thank goodness! So happy to hear he is home!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow.awesome.Best news. Hurrah!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Talk about a heart warming video! I'd love to hear his story, if only Golden's could talk.


Pete & Woody


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

For all of the bad that happens, this was amazing --very heart warming. Santa delivered early.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Great news 

Gotta love a happy ending! Welcome home sweet boy Gunner


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Soooooo relieved and overjoyed for you. Gunner has an angel on his shoulder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh well done! What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Have been following the story and are so happy you have such a wonderful ending.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

The video was great he was just looking around like -- what's all the fuss about ???hmmm but I like it . Glad it ended happily))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

So Happy Gunner was found safe and sound!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

What great news to wake up to this morning!
So happy for Gunner and his family


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Best news ever! So happy for everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am in tears from watching that video!! I am so so happy for that family! Oh the adventures he must have had! 

(Pass on this message to them.,Make sure they do blood work on him to check his organ functions, with the possible lack of food/water he could get dehydrated..just my tip from the medical side) 

So glad that he is home!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow...so happy that he has been found. The video is precious! I bet that he's one happy little golden boy to be back with his loving family...a true christmas miracle!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have followed this since day one and everyday I have prayed for your family and Gunner.....what a gorgeous pup and tears of joy are hitting my keyboard as I type this message!!!!!!!! Truly a Christmas season miracle  I am so happy for your family.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you Lord for keeping this pup safe and and bringing him home to his family. Today is a good day. Praise The Lord.. So happy ..


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG! Tears in my eyes. What a miracle!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news!!! Welcome Home little Gunner, I can imagine the joy felt by all!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is just truly amazing that he was found and is home safe. He looks really good considering he was out in the elements for 10 days. Poor boy. He must be so happy to be home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news-so very happy for Gunner and his family. 

I updated your thread title as Found, pup back home.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful news!!


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Saweet! So happy for you all!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad he was found. I hope all went well at the vets too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a terrifying experience for him and for his family. So happy he is home and safe! Poor little guy...he needs some TLC!


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I am in tears from watching that video!! I am so so happy for that family! Oh the adventures he must have had!
> 
> (Pass on this message to them.,Make sure they do blood work on him to check his organ functions, with the possible lack of food/water he could get dehydrated..just my tip from the medical side)
> 
> So glad that he is home!



Yep, thanks for that advice, you're right! She's taking him to the vet this morning to get him checked out. She said she gave him a bath this morning and that he's just skin and bones. They'll make sure they get his health back on track. She said he seems very very happy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, I am soooo happy for them! Welcome home, Gunner!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear this news!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad to read that he's finally home!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So glad he found his way home!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

So glad he is back home with his family. The video made me cry tears of joy!


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic news-so very happy for Gunner and his family.
> 
> I updated your thread title as Found, pup back home.


Thank you so much for updating that. I tried to do it, but couldn't figure out how.  

Thank you everyone for your support. I sent this thread to Amie so she can see how many awesome people have supported her search, shared the info, and are happy to see him found. 

She was so grossed out this morning when she found a tick on him though, haha. 

Here is another photo of him from this morning. He looks happy, right? She said his fur hides his bones, but he's just super skinny.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so cute! He really does look happy to be home!


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the follow up video Amie made. I know you have all seen more than your share of Gunner pics and videos, but if you want to watch another, here you go. Please share this with anyone who knew he was missing! 

Gunner is Home! - YouTube


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very happy Gunner was found safe and he is back with his family. 

The smiling, happy face and wagging tail says it all. 

Just a note, only a Mod can go in and update/edit a thread/post after 24 hours, that's why you weren't able to change the title. 

It will be a very special Christmas for Gunner and his family. 

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

I totally missed this, but my goodness so glad he is home.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Literally in tears watching the video 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

What a great early Christmas present!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great...made my day!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

This is amazing and the best news I've heard all day!!!! Yayyy!!! So happy Gunner is home!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

SterlingGoldens said:


> I still can't believe it!! Today he was found! After 10 days lost in the snowy mountains, somehow surviving the weather, starvation, coyotes, and mountain lions, he was seen just wandering out of the woods, and he went and sat on the porch of a cabin about a quarter mile away from our family's cabin where he was lost from. You can see the full description on the video. This is truly a Christmas miracle, Amie had already given up hope for finding him, or at least for finding him alive.
> 
> Gunner the missing 5 month Golden Retriever puppy has been found! - YouTube


Praise God!:greenboun:yipee::banana:That is an awesome epic Christmas miracle!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Gunner sure does look happy to be home!!! Let's hope there are no more adventures like that for him!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I love Christmas miracles! I am thrilled for your family. Gunner is a gorgeous pup and you can see just how happy he is to be home. Merry Christmas!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So thrilled, wonderful news


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How great, he is darling, make sure he does not get out again.


----------



## SterlingGoldens (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a little update on the reward she was offering. The lady who found Gunner said she didn't want the reward. But since Amie wanted to honor her $500 offer, she donated $300 to Dixie Care and Share, an organization in Southern Utah that houses and feeds homeless people, and $200 to Best Friends Animal Shelter in Kanab, a no-kill shelter. I think that's super nice of her, especially around this time of year when she could easily go spend that money on presents or something. Nice job, Amie.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Gunner back. That is an amazing story.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

